# Winnington soda ash (TATA) January 2017



## Lavino (Jan 9, 2017)

A early start was need for Winnington soda ash myself along with @dangle_angle and friend tom. And doing a little reasearch on where we needed to be to get into the various parts of the huge site we wanted see. This place has security patrols and lots of cctv dotted around. But we managed to get around ok and see most of what we went for.apart from the control room so here's a few photos from the day a some history..
The original Brunner Mond & Company was formed in 1873 when John Brunner and Ludwig Mond built Winnington Works at Northwich, Cheshire and produced their first soda ash in 1874. The company grew steadily over the next 50 years including, in 1924, acquiring the Magadi Soda Company of Kenya. In 1926 Brunner Mond merged with three other British chemical companies to form Imperial Chemical Industries (ICI), a venture that grew to become one of the world's largest and most successful companies.
In 1991 Brunner Mond was re-created as an independent Company by the acquisition of the UK and Kenyan soda ash businesses from ICI. In 1998 Brunner Mond acquired the soda ash activities of Akzo Nobel in The Netherlands where Brunner Mond B.V. now forms a wholly owned subsidiary company of the Group.
In 2006 Tata Chemicals Limited - part of the Tata Group of India - acquired the Brunner Mond Group. Along with Tata Chemicals' established operations in India and those acquired through the purchase of the soda ash assets of General Chemical Industrial Products Inc. in the USA, today the combined Brunner Mond/Magadi Soda/Tata Chemicals group is the second largest producer of soda ash in the world and the only one with manufacturing and supply chain capability on four continents


----------



## SlimJim (Jan 9, 2017)

Nice bit of industry, mate. Some cool machinery shots!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 9, 2017)

Very nice shots there, thanks for posting them up


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 9, 2017)

very nice Lavino, you have come away with some nice photos


----------



## smiler (Jan 9, 2017)

Nice sharp pics Lavino, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## krela (Jan 9, 2017)

Fantastic stuff, thanks Lavino.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 9, 2017)

That's very good, Lavino. A nice piece of industrial photography.


----------



## Lavino (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks for replys and anyone wanting to go here it's well worth a visit but be warned security are on the ball with lots of cctv around the place. And it's still a part live site.


----------



## Wrench (Jan 18, 2017)

Nice work Lavino sir, top set of pics mate.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lavino (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## King Al (Jan 21, 2017)

Great pics Lavino! Superb concrete & steel waste land that


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 21, 2017)

Proper epic that. Not a massive fan of industrial explores myself (even though I do them) but seeing what this forum has to offer never ceases to amaze. Nice work Lavino, that was cool as fuck.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 22, 2017)

Wow...some serious heavy metal there. Great set and some nice colours too...


----------



## darbians (Feb 1, 2017)

Dope. I wasn't sure if it was doable still. The control room here is sick.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 8, 2017)

for some reason I thought this place had been demoed? Im glad it hasn't, great to see a report from here thanks, smashin industrial shots!


----------



## Big Mary (Feb 12, 2017)

Nice one. Looks like the factory is dissolving itself!

I can only dream about inside some of the sites on Teeside after seeing this set..


----------

